# Pompano?



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

What is the best time of year?
What is the best rig or set up?
Do you need to suspend the sand fleas?
Are the fish between sand bars or in the troughs?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Usually whenever it warms up around april is when they run along the beach, I usually use a double dropshot rig with sandfleas. Fish them in the breaks between the sandbars where the water washed out, they sit and wait for food there.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

The right tackle for pompano is a 6 to 8 pound spinning rig. Ten pound tackle is OK, but you lose a lot of the action with the heavier rod. Several baits work for pompano, including sand fleas, (live are best but frozen will work if fresh) fiddler crabs, and bloodworms. Some of you may have another bait or two that you use, but these are the basics. Fish them on the bottom with a weight small enough to hold them down but not so big as to hinder the movement along the bottom with the current. Pompano are always moving along the beaches looking for a meal being swept along with the wave action.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

I have been chasing the Silver Ghost of the Emerald Coast for many moons; once commercially. I still don't profess to know all about Pompano.

I haven't fished with live bait since I discovered the effectiveness of jigs and fake sand fleas. I make my own and fish with my Ultralight Micro Pompano Pole. It is made from a 12 foot crappie pole and will cast a 1/2 or 1/4 oz jig out of sight. Don't laugh at it because it once landed a 38 lb cobia.

I fish the runoffs or just inside the first bar. Sometimes; when the Pompano are deep, I'll fish the runoffs in the second bar. I keep moving. Sometimes; I just get some good exercise.

When I did use sand fleas, I used a two dropper chicken rig with two rods; one shallow(inside the first bar at a runoff) and a deep one (outside the second bar,again at a runoff).

I used Kahle hooks with a pom pom teaser at the hook(s).

I've also used cut shrimp with some success.

Just a few things that I use to catch Pompano.

It's about time to start looking! I'll keep a cobia rod handy just in cast while casting to the Ghosts. It won't be long now. I will be ready!

I'll see you on the Beach. C2


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> I have been chasing the Silver Ghost of the Emerald Coast for many moons; once commercially. I still don't profess to know all about Pompano.
> 
> I haven't fished with live bait since I discovered the effectiveness of jigs and fake sand fleas. I make my own and fish with my Ultralight Micro Pompano Pole. It is made from a 12 foot crappie pole and will cast a 1/2 or 1/4 oz jig out of sight. Don't laugh at it because it once landed a 38 lb cobia.
> 
> ...


 
Charlie could I please see a picture of that Ultralight Micro Pompano Pole? and are you tipping the jig with a sand flea? I have had no luck catching pompano on a jig but I would like to learn how it is done


----------



## tgill (Aug 13, 2010)

*Is it*

Is it worth fishing off the beach for pomp right now? Considering going this week


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



mehill10 said:


> Charlie could I please see a picture of that Ultralight Micro Pompano Pole? and are you tipping the jig with a sand flea? I have had no luck catching pompano on a jig but I would like to learn how it is done


I have no pictures, but it was purloined from my garage while I was in the hospital. I'm in the process of doing another.

It is made on a 12 foot B&M Crappie Pole Blank spiral wrapped. I have the privilege of doing my own rods so can do with it as I wish. I did do one as a spinner which was a winner. I'm also thinking about a different blank with a little more butt, but maybe not. Stay tuned.

I don't tip my jigs with a sandflea. I do use cut fresh shrimp. I do use a pom pom or bucktail for a teaser. Put a jig on the bottom with a bucktail on a dropper loop about a foot above it. Sometimes, you'll get a double!:thumbup: You can tip the teaser with a piece of shrimp if desired.

It's about location. John Soule and I took a drive yesterday for a look see ans saw 4 good rips with no one fishing theem. The fishermen(few) were in the wrong place for Pompano. Maybe aa catfish or occasional whiting.

Foot healing wondermously. It won't be long. I will be well armed with jigs and other tackle for when I can go. C2


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> I have no pictures, but it was purloined from my garage while I was in the hospital. I'm in the process of doing another.
> 
> It is made on a 12 foot B&M Crappie Pole Blank spiral wrapped. I have the privilege of doing my own rods so can do with it as I wish. I did do one as a spinner which was a winner. I'm also thinking about a different blank with a little more butt, but maybe not. Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


 
i have been putting my teaser about 6 or 8 inchs behind the jig is putting the teaser in front better I have had no luck my way 
What is a pom pom ?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*PomPomano*

These are little fabric? balls called; what eles but Pom Poms; found in any craft store. Get them in anywhere from 1/2 to 3/4 inch diameter. The ones that I buy cost 3/99. Get in fluorescent orange and beige color.

The bucktail teaser goes on the line 6-8 inches 'Above' the jig. It stays off the bottom while the jig is digging in the sand.

Colors?? Pink with white was working pretty good when I had my incident. I was catching a lot of Pompano along with redfish following the Pompano. Red and orange was landing the redfish.

I have finished my new 12 foot UL Pompano Rod. It will cast a 1/2 oz jig out of sight. I have tested it in the yard and it has some good pulling power as well as casting small jigs. I found a 12 1/2 foot blank that I started to build, but it's fiberglass and is heavy(compared to my 12 foot graphite).

Later

Charlie2


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

if i use a pomp rig, should i tip it w/ a sand flea?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



bwhite55 said:


> if i use a pomp rig, should i tip it w/ a sand flea?


I usually use market shrimp to tip my jigs. You could use sandfleas if you have any.

I like to use a sandflea on a kahle hook with a small weight (split shot) at the hook eye.. 

The secret of fishing a jig is creating the 'magic spurt of sand' which attracts the fish's attention. I thinks that it's some kind of crustacean burying up.My C2 Rig does this: The bottom jig is a 'Digger' while the other two are 'swimmer' jigs . All are tied back to back with a bucktail. Pink and white were the ticket when I went into the hospital.

I hope this helps. C2


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

can i get a pic? i'm having trouble picturing it. would a drop shot rig with the jig in front and a sand flea behind work similar? i've never used drop shot rigs before, but know they are great for vertical jigging in some situations, and can see it working well here as well.


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

My friends and I have been coming to Cape San Blas now for the forth year now. We will be there 4-21 , 24th. The conditions always seem good but we never have good luck. We fish live fleas from the beach. I hope we can have a good year this time. Any tips would be greatly appreciated...mike


----------

